
Silicon Valley’s Dumb Money - tosseraccount
http://awealthofcommonsense.com/2016/05/silicon-valleys-dumb-money/
======
zwieback
I would posit that it's not just money that's dumb, there simply aren't that
many smart people in general. You can't escape the bell curve whether it's
developers, investors, sales people and, worst of all, consumers.

------
pinewurst
This presumes that VC money isn't also dumb money - often smart (or rather
cunning) only in how deals are arranged to maximize leverage over founders.

